# New Addition to the family



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok so a neigboor recently lost her husband and he had a nice collection of guns and this one made it into my collection, its a MARKIV Colt Gold Cup National Match Series 70







Original Serial No. Box, Original Paper Work, Original Colt Tool, PAchmayer Grips and Original Colt Grips, Year of Manufacture is 1971, 
what you all think its worth ????


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Wow. Probably at least 1.5K ... what a score! I'd suggest posting better pics and info at the Colt Forum to get more info.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd love to own it. Yes, I'd pay $1500.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I have no idea how much...but, nice gun!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We should all have wives like mine and BagLady! They would be thrilled to see a new gun in the house.
I control the finances in the family (and most everything else) but I usually ask her what she thinks before I buy something... The answer is always the same - "If you want it then buy it!" 
There is never any backlash or you got "X" and I am getting "Y". She just wants me to do whatever it takes to be happy. She's a good little girl and I always let her know how important she is.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Ok so a neigboor recently lost her husband and he had a nice collection of guns and this one made it into my collection, its a MARKIV Colt Gold Cup National Match Series 70
> View attachment 12040
> 
> Original Serial No. Box, Original Paper Work, Original Colt Tool, PAchmayer Grips and Original Colt Grips, Year of Manufacture is 1971,
> what you all think its worth ????


Beautiful Firearm. Maybe there is a Reputable Firearm Dealer in your area that is qualified as an Appraiser.

Me, I'd keep it...but would probably lose it like the rest of my long lost guns.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yep that's a collectors item. Hard to tell what shape it's in in the pic but looks to be excellent. My old series 70 shoots like a dream.


----------

